# modified sentra's



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

hey, guys! i'm a newbie to this site. but i've been a nissan owner for almost 10 years. i have a b14 that i've customed. i really don't know how you all feel about the looks of the b14. some love it. some hate it. i love my car but i've paid homage to my ultimate dream car, the GODZILLA of supercars, the Nissan Skyline... and i was wondering if anyone else have had their nissan's modified. i'll post pictures once i can get my digi cam working again. thanks in advance for having this site up!


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

welcome to nissanforums. Of course tons of members here have modified sentras. try to search.


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks for the welcome. i ment, as in doing any headlight/tail light conversions. like mine, i have an R34 conversion on my sentra.... by the way, is Redline Performance still around?!?! btw, originally from kawit, cavite.....


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Nope, they closed up shop last year... not making much money, I heard, and their prices were kinda outrageous...

Some new shops and not-so new around here for Nissan modders... like Fusion Racing near Banaue... they do SR20DETs for Sentras, but they're hard to come by... welcome aboard!!!

I'm currently trying to finish a skyline front look conversion right now...


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

talaga?!?! what happened to their r33?!?! did they sell it?!?! i'm going back home next year for some rest and relaxation. hopefully i can roll out with some ppl from NissanBayan. besides, i need to go shopping sa Banaue. hahahaha....btw, nice ride. i love the interior for your model. i wish i had the option of getting leather for my sentra. if ever, i want to get the super saloon name plate too!


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

that's nice! you're very much welcome in Nissanbayan, just post in the NB forums.


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

i like the kit on your sentra. that's the kit i wanted for my own. but now i've finished off the exterior with the R34 conversion. where'd you get the kit from anyway?!?! great work!


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

KuyaPrax said:


> *i like the kit on your sentra. that's the kit i wanted for my own. but now i've finished off the exterior with the R34 conversion. where'd you get the kit from anyway?!?! great work! *


its OEM


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey welcome to the Board!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

As for Redline, I see the Skyline from time to time (read: three times in the last year  ) on the road around the car-freak hangouts... their project mid-seater CRX tube frame car is at Nodalo's, waiting for parts... shame about that one, too... 

lots of other places to get work done, though... and with the influx of engines, all MUCH cheaper... current projects I've heard of or seen include an SR20DET owner-type, an SR20DET Starlet, and a whole gaggle of MIVEC and turbo Lancers...

wish I had one right now... a full EVO conversion for the Lancer (including 4wd) comes in at around 500,000+... drooool....


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

here's my car! what do you guys think?!?!


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/kuyaprax 

okays! hopefully this works. cross fingers


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

nice work that, but you oughta smooth out those lines with putty or something, so it will look like it's all one-piece...










this is reaaaally nice, prax-dude... :jawdrop: ...grill part not entirely to my liking, but it's still W:ee:W...


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks for the compliment. still working on a few stuff. new suspension and maybe a custom turbo. good luck on your project car, niky


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

nice conversion KUYA..needs a better grill though, but it looks tight. I like this..pinoys representin'...


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

so, how should i do my grill?!?!... thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

damn that's a nice skyline conversion there! :thumbup: Good work! lupit ng auto mo!


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

love the interior. kahit na ba stock! hahaha.... i wish i had leather.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

welcome to the board


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Best looking B14 I've seen to date.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

IMO it still needs some work... but it's not bad, not by any means. JMO, but you should mod the front cover so it comes out further from the headlights and grill, change the grill so it looks more like an OEM Skyline grill, which may be hard since it's kinda square, and you're daeling with a rounder front end. Also, you may want to shorten your deck-lid, (the back) cause The back end of the car kinda looks too narrow right now. Once again, these are just some of my opinions. Some, costructive criticism, if you will. But it's still a nice car.


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks for that critque....i'm really surprised about all the positive comments i've been receiving. thank you very much. i wanted to keep the car looking clean. maybe when i have the money to get a custom fiberglass hood i'll go change the grill or something. thans!


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

holy crap that's clean. nice kuyaprax. i'm not into skyline rears, but that just my opin.
is your car 1.6 or 2.0? i didn't see any pics of interior. got any?


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

it's a 1.6. i'm trying to save up for a swap. if not, i'm going to work with th ga16. as for the interior, i've got the door panels and rear seats vinyled. i had tenzo's seats up front but they're stock right now. i'm waiting a set of carbeau's to come in. yeah!!!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

hover over to member rides, there's a lot there too, but none that seems to compare to yours.


----------

